# Help me find a shipping company to Australia



## Aussie001 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm moving back to Australia after a few years living here in Italy (Lombardia, Lake Garda area).

Anyway I need to find a shipping company that will ship by boat about 1000 kilograms of household/personal stuff. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 

I live nowhere near the coast so a company that would collect the goods from my house would be a great help.

If they spoke some English, it would be good too as I'm not fluent in Italian. Any websites/phone numbers would be great.


thanks in advance


----------

